# Truth Duty Valour



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Dec 2003)

Here‘s a plug for an upcoming series on the CF. Looks like they‘ve done a good job of focusing on the accomplishments of our soldiers and not the steady decline of the CF due to political neglect. We alredy know how bad it is, hopefully this will show us how the military is coping (successfully?) with the situation.

------

The premiere of the exciting new military television series, Truth Duty Valour, begins this coming Saturday (03 January 2004). Produced by Colin Mckeown with Associate Producer Stephanie Matteis for the Outdoor Life Network, this is the first series solely dedicated to the Canadian military.

Each episode profiles the intense training & competition the military undergoes to maintain operational readiness for deployments overseas. The first episode of the season is about the Royal 22nd Regiment, commonly known as the Vandoos, who are training for their forthcoming deployment to Afghanistan. Their training takes place in Fort Drum, NY, at the military facility known as "Sim City". Fort Drum features a town built specifically for Urban Warfare training, which is one of the most difficult, intense and dangerous jobs in the military.

The broadcast times to follow. Many thanks to the talented team who created TDV & the Canadian military that made Truth Duty Valour possible! Read more about the series at the TDV website at:  http://www.truthdutyvalour.ca


----------



## Gunnar (30 Dec 2003)

I hope it helps instill some sort of sense of Canadian pride in the electorate...and not the idea that the endless cuts are "OK" because "we‘re handling it".  I‘d rather it instilled some pride on how good our soldiers actually are, and showed how little they are recognized for this...


----------



## meni0n (30 Dec 2003)

****it, I don‘t have Outdoor Life Network.


----------



## kurokaze (30 Dec 2003)

Neither do I... anyone care to get some episodes online?


----------



## Meridian (30 Dec 2003)

TDV? Memories of RMC


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Dec 2003)

All i watch is the womans network.
Makes me a better soldier.
Anytime i see an unshaven guy yelling i want to go over and kick him in the balls. Makes me AnGeRy InSiDe.
Unfortinuatly anytime i see a dead puppy on the side of the road i break down in tears.

Persoanlly i would rather have a big spotlight single out where the problems are and those responsible shamed (or pursuaded) into leaving.
I‘m going to watch it regardless though thanks for the notice.


----------



## Slim (30 Dec 2003)

Good post Mike...I‘ll be sure to watch it.
Slim


----------



## Enzo (3 Jan 2004)

Just watched the Van Doos. Not bad. A couple of things caught my eye. I liked it when one of the guys shoved the cameraman aside when he was in the way during FIBUA. Noticed the aimpoint sights on some of the C8‘s. Liked the paintball M-16‘s they were using. Uncertain of the stats when showcasing the arms though, listed the max eff. rge of the C8 as 2350m. Pushing it a bit eh?

Not a bad show, enjoyable.


----------



## Spr.Earl (3 Jan 2004)

Thank‘s Mike for the head‘s up.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jan 2004)

Here‘s the official schedule:


```
Tuesdays

NFLD	AT	ET	CT	MT	PT
21:30	21:00	20:00	19:00	18:00	17:00
01:30	01:00	24:00	23:00	22:00	21:00
```


```
Saturdays

NFLD	AT	ET	CT	MT	PT
07:30	07:00	06:00	05:00	04:00	03:00
17:30	17:00	16:00	15:00	14:00	13:00
```
Here‘s the episode guide:

Truth Duty Valour! 

Here are the thirteen shows for the first season:

1.	Urban Warfare - R22R (Vandoos) in Fort Drum New York preparing for their forthcoming Afghanistan deployment.

2.	Naval Boarding Party - Sailors from various ships doing the basic Boarding party Course in Esquimalt. Highlights from operational boarding party evolutions are included.

3.	Mountain Man Challenge - Annual 32km Mountain Man Challenge held by 1 Brigade in Edmonton involving PPCLI, 1 Field Ambulance, Service Battalion and Transport. Heavy emphasis on Army physical fitness standards and Army occupations.

4.	Pilot Survival Training - The air force SERE training is highlighted in this show taped in Springer Lake Manitoba. Very intense show.

5.	Cadet Obstacle Course - We follow four young cadets at RMC as they go through their final week before being "badged" by their squadrons. Show includes daily routines, profiles on officer occupations and highlight is the obstacle course and final parade.

6.	Mountain Operations - 1 PPCLI soldiers are taught the basics of mountain operations in Canmore Alberta.

7.	Clearance Diver Training - We follow a group of young sailors as they try to pass the Clearance Diver Prelim course. The Navy diver occupation is highlighted throughout this show, both ship divers and clearance divers, with the differences explained.

8.	Tank Challenge - The annual CAN-AM Tank Challenge is profiled in this show that sees the Strathconas and their Leopard tanks going against the US Army National Guard and their M1A1 tanks in both Wainwright Alberta & Boise Idaho.

9.	Damage Control - Naval Officers who are going through the two-week Damage Control school in Esquimalt are taped as they face the challenges of fighting fires and stopping flooding in the new advanced trainer. MARS occupation is profiled in this show.

10.	Tactical Chopper Training - Pilots going through the TACHEL training course in Gagetown. Both day and night training are emphasized and how Griffon helicopters are used by the Army for recce and insertion operations.

11.	Snipers - The annual Sniper Concentration is highlighted as we follow a team of snipers through this training event. Focus is put on their specific training, field craft and weapons. Recent achievements of snipers in Afghanistan are highlighted in this show.

12.	Fighter Pilots - We follow a group of young CF18 pilots as they train for Low Level Bombing at Cold Lake Alberta. They discuss the intense training they receive, information about their aircraft, how they support ground troops and other operations, and about special "G" training they do to help them deal with the effects of G forces.

13.	Para Course - The training of young soldiers as they go through the basic parachuting course at Trenton (CPC). Also included is a segment on the Sky Hawks elite skydivers and their appearance the SARS/Rolling Stone concert in Toronto.

Cheers


----------



## Bulvyn (3 Jan 2004)

Unfortunately it is 6:30 est Saturday and the show never aired. Anyone know if it will be shown again? I really wanted to see the episode.


----------



## Pikache (3 Jan 2004)

I saw it at 4pm EST.


----------



## leopard11 (3 Jan 2004)

yea it showed at 4pm EST, the same episode re-airs on tuesday at 8pm EST, GREAT SHOW! a must watch.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (3 Jan 2004)

I found it quite informative for the general public, with all the little tidbits of information on several weapons (where‘s the C6?) and training techniques.  Should be a good eye-opener to Canadians who watch it.

I got up at 6:00 AM just to see it, then went back to sleep for a few hours.  :warstory:  ...I‘ve been on holiday too long...


----------



## Enzo (5 Jan 2004)

It‘s on Saturday @ 0300 & 1300 PST on Shaw Ch.44.


----------



## JasonH (5 Jan 2004)

Channel 49 Shaw Digital in Vancouver.  Bumping to remind those it‘s on tomorrow


----------



## stukirkpatrick (5 Jan 2004)

Its a shame I will miss some of the later episodes...I don‘t know about other units but we aren‘t allowed to watch TV at work, and its hard to be tactical with a portable television and generator running in an OP in the field


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jan 2004)

> Ladies & Gents,
> 
> The viewer response to the premiere of Truth Duty Valour was so overwhelming that OLN has changed it‘s airing dates. Now the series will be seen six (6) times a week effective January 9th, 2004. Here are the new times (Eastern Standard Time):
> 
> ...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Jan 2004)

I saw the first one this week I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jonsey (9 Jan 2004)

I‘m asuming that the new schedule means they‘re playing each episode not once, not twice, but thrice?


Cool.


----------



## DP (10 Jan 2004)

I just happened to catch an episode of Truth Duty Valour while on holiday this past week, and am now delighted to hear that it was actually the very first episode, meaning I have not missed any previous ones.  As a civilian quite interested in joining the Army, this show is quite informative and I am glad that it will give us civilians more insight to the duties and training of our Canadian Forces. And excellent idea for a tv show in my opinion, it‘s about time we had something more spotlighting the forces.


----------



## JasonH (10 Jan 2004)

Awesome, it‘s on tomorrow


----------



## jonsey (10 Jan 2004)

Cool, episode 2 starting in 5 minutes in the EST.


----------



## Pikache (10 Jan 2004)

Better done than ep1. Probably because it‘s not Francophones trying to explain in English. (no offence to francophones)


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Jan 2004)

Just watched it, pretty **** good. I saw this forum..and realised it was on in 2 minutes so i rushed upstairs like a tool to watch it! i wanna get my hands on one of those MP5‘s....


----------



## leopard11 (10 Jan 2004)

hmmm, is it only me, or at 6pmEST on OLN some show other than Truth duty valour played????  anybody want to fill me in, when it did play, or when i can catch ep. 2 again


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jan 2004)

They are a dream to fire, no problems with stoppages and will eat any 9mm you feed it. I love being boarding party. I do wish they would coach the guys speaking though, they look hestiant for the speaking roles for whick they were assigned to.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (10 Jan 2004)

You mean the "sir, open the door and come out!"?

I thought that the episode was informative, but I would like to know more about the rules of engagement for boarding parties.  
  Do NBPs operate as strictly as a police tactical unit would, with respect to preserving the lives and rights of the suspects/hostile resistors , or are they more aggressive and ‘militant‘ when dealing with dangerous opponents?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Jan 2004)

yah kirk, i was wondering the same thing while i watched it.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jan 2004)

When we are about to board a ship....we have the ship‘s master place the crew where they can be clearly seen on the upper decks where they can be covered by our parent unit and if available a helicopter. Obviously some members of the ships company have to remain at their stations like an engineer and 1 or 2 on the bridge. When all the ships company is accounted for then we board. Upon boarding and the securing of key areas onboard the ship then a search is done of the ship. Not knowing the scenario this boarding party was given I can‘t say why they did it the way they did so but on my two deployments to the Gulf in ‘01 and ‘02 we entered the room tactically, not this quick look stuff close the door and then the  "sir, open the door and come out!"? We went in fast and hard. All personnel encountered are treated fairly and with dignity as much as possible and yes we addressed them as sir. For the most part these guys are 3rd world sailors who have not seen their family in a year if not longer and when they see a bunch of armed uniformed guys with weapons they are terrifed and 9 out of 10 times are very co-operative.
Kirk to answer your question different situations called for different rules of engagement but the main one that was important to us was our right to self defence. So far our training has paid off, we have not lost a boarding party member or have killed anyone on vessels we have boarded so that shows the training works.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (10 Jan 2004)

Thanks for the informative reply; that cleared it up for me.  I find nothing wrong with self defence, or the tradeoff of politeness for safety.

  :warstory:


----------



## Enzo (15 Jan 2004)

I enjoyed the way they showed some of those pers holding their Sig P225‘s (broken thumbs anyone). I‘m assuming that was a basic course and that other courses (including live fire training, etc...) are to follow? It seems interesting overall, but I‘m not quite ready to give up the Infantry life for ship life just yet, although living in Victoria is a bonus.

Bear in mind, I say that knowing that I‘m still not reenlisted. I‘m just maintaining my optimism that CFRC will smarten up at some point. Make for a nice surprise.


----------



## Enzo (15 Jan 2004)

Also, "We‘re like the S.E.A.L‘s...almost." Not an exact quote of the young sailor, but something like that. It‘s good to be confident in your skills, but what was that, an 18 day course? Uh. ok. Yep kiddo, you‘re just like that, when you‘re not glued to your monitor. And firing those guns is great fun. Until the day someone decides to send a few rounds back atcha. Then it‘s not quite so much fun anymore.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Jan 2004)

Having been through the course what the kid meant was to give the viewer a frame of reference for what we do. We are nowhere‘s nor will ever be close to the training a SEAL goes through but how do you explain Boarding Party to John Q. Public? He did alright for an AB and on camera on a show to be aired to millions of people.

Also the P225 is the only weapon we do a boarding which will have a round chambered. The MP5 and 870 will only do so when the fit hits the shan. The P225 will have a round chambered before we leave our ship and when a round is chambered the weapon must be decocked and the hammer seated. Checking the hammer with your thumb is just an added check to verify that the weapon is de-cocked. Trigger control was stressed and as it should be, we were taught not to go near the trigger unless you were about to squeeze it.

An Enzo as for you last comment firing guns is fun until a few rounds are sent back at you. I agree but I don‘t think it would be just the navy not to enjoy having rounds sent back at you. I doubt anyone in the army enjoys it very much either. 

For sailors joining a boarding party is hard work but its different from your usual job and thats where a lot of the rush is.


----------



## kaspacanada (15 Jan 2004)

Wow I wish we had a TV with cable in this house...or a TV at all for that matter...I gonna check online and if I can‘t find any, mabey order them on DVD or something.


----------



## Enzo (16 Jan 2004)

Dragoon - I‘ll give you that about the kid and the camera. I know I‘m not much of a public speaker and he probably came across better than I would have.

As for the show itself. I noticed people thumbing the hammer from time to time. I figured something along those lines as they were usually appearing as though they were preparing to deploy. However, one female was supposed to be behind cover firing upon a combatant (she was using the red dummy gun) and as she was calling "bang, bang" her thumb was clearly behind the hammer as she was doing so. This suggested to me that live fire hadn‘t occured at this phase of the training. That‘s a habit that will be broken quickly with live ammunition (literally).

I also had to admit that while watching some of what was shown was easy to criticize from the couch. I agreed with the comment that for many, this was their first weapons handling since BMQ. In addition, most are not combat arms trained from the outset, so for technicians and support pers, they did well. It‘s the Infantry in me to speak out. Besides, we never were able to play w/ MP5‘s or P225‘s.   

What I‘d like to know is, was that a basic course or the full course? Is there a more intensive course that provides a mock up with simulated fire training? Either blanks, MILES, or simunitions? Something to get the pers used to actual fire in close quarters so that their first experience with that isn‘t in the field (or on a ship to be more precise)? As for the rounds back at you comment, difference is the training that the Infantry specializes in. Some may not like it, but by the time they deploy abroad, they should have enough simulated training to prep them for the real thing. Therein lies the difference. Then again, you can only train so much and hope for the rest. Sometimes courage comes from where it‘s least expected.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jan 2004)

This was the Basic Course and as was stated last 18 days. Within those 18 days you get 5 days on the range of staright shooting and some minor tactical stuff. Nothing to what an infanteer goes through but enough to get you thinking about concealment and cover. You can‘t do section battle drills in the holds of too many ships anyways   . We don‘t see any MILES gear but do get to practice in the Small Arms Simulator. The drawback there is only 2 members can go through at any one time. The only onces that get an advanced course is the boarding party officer, the PO1 (2IC) and the witnessing officer. We also go through periodic team training where we practice procedures, empty hand control, tactics search procedures that type of thing. When we sail we also do range practices off the flight deck. Placing your thumb behind the hammer of a pistol and leaving it therer is definitely something they would only do once and learn the hardway but that comes with practice.


----------



## Enzo (16 Jan 2004)

Thanks Drag. I can appreciate all of that. When I was toying with the idea of going to the navy as a MARS officer (primarily to keep me in Victoria, still may if I can ever get back in    ) I always said that I‘d have to be involved with the boarding party to keep my adrenaline requirements satiated and my interest up. In the Reg Force, can you apply for both Ships Diver and Boarding Party, or is it a matter of only one? What about pilots, can they take either course? I‘d think that both would be, have to do something while the Sea King‘s in the hangar eh?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jan 2004)

We have people qualified for both but they can usually only do one or the other because it doesn‘t do the ship‘s company any good if one of the rescue divers is doing a boarding and you have a man overboard. None of the air detachment can go for either ships diver or NLBP.


----------



## Danny (18 Jan 2004)

I like the show but I find it gets boring, they should talk about two different topics instead of just one.


----------



## Yeoman (18 Jan 2004)

my buddy is in the basic para one, can‘t wait to see his ugly mug on the TV so I can record it and sent it to him.
Greg


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Oct 2004)

Recently Colin McKeown, Producer of Truth Duty Valour invited me to his office to talk about the much anticipated second season.

Mike: A lot of folks I've talked to have seen some or all of season one. Given that many readers are already familiar with the series concept, what will they find new about season two?

Colin: Quite a bit actually. First, we have much better technology than last year. The cameras we're using provide better quality shots, and we have some interesting new gadgets. Helmet cams, boot cams and cameras capable of filming underwater to name a few. The camera crew are also more experienced and we're able to do things like dolly shots and POV shots to enhance the experience. This translates to a much more professional look and feel compared to last season.

<img src="http://army.ca/img/tmp/tdv_int_1.jpg" align="right">The downside though is that while we're barely into second season shooting, we've already sustained over $5,000 in damaged equipment. The total loss last season was $8,000 for comparison.

Technology wasn't the only thing we've changed though. We're also trying to make the episodes more interesting by creating some continuity with the people we're filming. So instead of simply filming a company on exercise, or a particular course serial, we focus on a few individuals in that organization and follow them throughout the duration of the show. This gives the series a much more personal feeling. We typically try to select different types of individuals where possible. For example, in an episode about deploying overseas, we may pick a Reg Force Sgt. who's "been there, done that," and a Reserve Pte. who has never been on tour to provide as much variety as possible.

We've also tried to inject more history and background into the episodes. In the Pathfinder show, instead of just describing what the Pathfinders do today we trace their history back through to their origins. The intent is to give the viewer more context for the events they're watching.

Mike: It's been said that TDV isn't always well rounded in it's coverage. For example there was little or no Reservist representation and it seemed that Western Canada stole the spotlight last year.

Colin: It's true, last year we *did* spend a lot of time out West. That was primarily due to the fact that we had a better relationship with the CF out West than anywhere else in the country. This year however we've managed to build up a much better rapport with the other headquarters which translates into pretty even coverage. We also have two episodes that are devoted to the Reserves, who were admittedly not well represented last year.

Mike: Speaking of "rapport" how has your relationship with the CF been to date? Any differences between this season and last?

<img src="http://army.ca/img/tmp/tdv_int_2.jpg" align="left">Colin: Definitely. Last season there was a lot of suspicion and hesitation, especially on the part of the Army. I think soldiers were reluctant to go in front of the camera because they didn't know how we would portray them. After seeing last season, things have changed a lot. People know we're not out to make them look bad or change the context of what they're saying. We try to focus on the positive, and edit out anything that seems like it would be inappropriate to air.

I think as a result of seeing how we portray things, this season the Army has been a lot more open and cooperative, from the top to the bottom. I believe that's going to translate into better coverage for them in the end.

This season, you'll be happy to know, the Army gets a bit more coverage than the other components. While the Air Force and Navy have lots of interesting things on the go, many Army activities lend themselves to this type of series. That is, more action oriented and less technical or equipment based in general.

Mike: Focusing on the positive aspects of the CF is likely a contributing factor to the show's success. Can you point to any other factors that you feel have made TDV so popular?

Colin: I try to remain faithful to the CF. I try to capture what they do, how they do it, and why we should be proud of them. And we should be proud of what they accomplish, given the resources they work with. They rely on skill, training and dedication - not kit - to get the job done.

Mike: What have your biggest challenges been in putting the show together?

Colin: It may sound odd, but mandatory leave has been a problem for us. Under this system, many soldiers are taking their block leave at the same time, usually in the summer. That forces a lot of training into the September-November time frame, which is a scheduling challenge for us. A lot of what we want to cover happens concurrently or in rapid succession. That doesn't leave us a lot of time to shoot an entire season of episodes and makes for a very busy shooting schedule.

<img src="http://army.ca/img/tmp/tdv_int_3.jpg" align="left">It's also a challenge to make sure we're technically accurate, within available timelines and budgets. For example I've seen stock footage of an F16 inserted during a segment on CF-18s, or a shot of someone firing the M72 while the voiceover discussed the Carl Gustav. That type of thing is going to be spotted immediately by an audience like ours. A lot of military shows let this type of detail slip past, but having a military background helps me identify some of the obvious inaccuracies.

We also have an SME review the final cut for some shows, to make sure it's technically sound. For example we've invited a Capt. and a Sgt. instructor from the Pathfinder's course to review that episode. Granted, they'll be viewing the final cut for technical accuracy and suitability, not for artistic input, but I think it helps create a more realistic and seamless show in the end.

Mike: How much work goes into producing a single episode?

Colin: It varies from episode to episode, but generally we shoot 25-40 hours of video for each show. [Colin backed this up by showing me a stack of about 35 hours worth of tape for the Pathfinder episode.] We then have to distil all that footage down into a one hour show, which generally takes about 10 days of editing.

Mike: What does the episode list look like for season two?

Colin: Here is the full episode list:

Army Combat Divers
<img src="http://army.ca/img/tmp/tdv_int_4.jpg" align="right">Op Celebration (Medic Competition)
HMCS Naniamo (Navy Reserves)
Non Combatant Evacuation (NEO with PPCLI)
SAREX (SAR Tech Competition)
Exercise Stalwart Guardian (Army Reserves)
HMCS Ville De Quebec (with SNFL)
Sea Kings (onboard HMCS Athabaskan)
Pathfinders
TALEX (Hercules Low Level Sustainment Drops)
Jungle Warfare Training
Training for Afghanistan (RCD/CER/RCR)
Aurora (War on Terrorism - Italy)

Mike: Sounds like you have some interesting topics lined up this season. What have your personal favourites been so far.

Colin: By far the Pathfinders. Those guys are hard core! But the Medic competition was also very cool. Very realistic, having to deal with scenarios from drunks to wounded soldiers with their guts hanging out.

Mike: Ok, I'm hooked. When does the new season start?

Colin: The exact date is TBD, but look for us in early January on Outdoor Life Network. The first episode covers Op Celebration, the Medic Competition.

Mike: I know the second season hasn't even aired yet, but do you have any long term plans for a third season? Or beyond?

Colin: Well that depends on a lot of things of course. To be honest, I don't see us going beyond four seasons in total regardless of what else happens. Anything more than that and I believe we would run out of good, solid content.

Mike: What other projects do you have in the works? Anything Army.ca visitors may be interested in.

Colin: Actually yes. I'm working on a couple of concepts that I believe will hold a lot of interest for Army.ca visitors, but unfortunately it's too early to provide any details.

Mike: I guess we'll have to save that for a future interview. Keep us posted, and thanks for your time.



Note: To read an interview conducted with Colin regarding TDV Season 1, click here.


----------



## scm77 (30 Oct 2004)

Glad to hear there will be a second season.  Nice work Mike.


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (30 Oct 2004)

Sweeeet 8) I love this show, but I'm getting pretty bored with season 1, so season 2 will be good


----------



## Alex252 (30 Oct 2004)

Good work mike! Cant wait to see the Stalwart Guardian episode


----------



## Armymedic (30 Oct 2004)

Sounds like I'll see the crews out again for the "Training for Afghanistan" filming during OP Athena mission specifc training end Nov.


----------



## armyrules (10 Nov 2004)

NICE so glad to hear there is going to be a second season thr jungle warfare sounds mighty interesting well done on the interview


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Nov 2004)

I take it he shot down :sniper: my "what are they doing after" idea? :-[


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2004)

Bruce, we're stuck in that boring spot between vets who fought for our freedom and those still serving.


----------



## Veterans son (10 Nov 2004)

Great interview, Mike!


----------



## Inch (10 Nov 2004)

They were filming my Sea King course during dunker training as part of the Salty Dip/Maritime Helo ops episode.  Too bad I did the course back in June and they wouldn't pay for me to do the dunker again. I could've been famous! The boys said that they had a fancy underwater camera and the guy wanted to film inside the trainer during one of the runs.  He wasn't qualified to use the emergency air bottles so he just held his breath.  What happened next is the exact reason why we do the dunker course. After the trainer rolled over upside down, he got disoriented and couldn't get out, he dropped the camera and headed for the bubbles, which is the wrong way to go after you turtle in a helo. The divers had to rescue him. If it was the real deal, he probably would have drowned. Kind of an eye opener for him and us wrt to the dangers of our job.

Cheers


----------



## newflyfisher (5 Mar 2005)

Many who frequent this board have complained that they missed many of the first season episodes of Truth Duty Valour. Well CBC's digital network (Country Canada) has just picked up the series and will begin airing it as of Saturday 5th of March.
Here is the link in their website for the series: http://cbccountrycanada.ca/TruthDutyValour.html

Hopefully more news on additional broadcasters in the next few months.
Thanks for watching and keep those suggestions coming for episodes we can consider for season three!
Cheers

Colin McKeown
Producer
Truth Duty Valour
www.truthdutyvalour.ca


----------



## karl28 (5 Mar 2005)

Newflyfisher  just wanted to say that I really enjoy  this show . With it being moved to digital do you know if it will still be aired on normal cable ?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Aug 2007)

I just received an update from Colin McKeown, the producer of TDV:



Hello Army.Ca,

Just a quick email to let you know that a third season of Truth Duty Valour will soon begin airing across Canada. Below is the list of episodes for this season. We begin shooting season four in October and welcome ideas on themes for shows from army.ca fans. We should have firm dates on airing times in the next few weeks. Please let me know if there is more information you require.

On a personal note, the Artillery show is probably the most popular with the broadcasters!

Cheers



Colin 



Colin McKeown
Executive Producer
Truth Duty Valour



*Season Three*

301 – MCM Dive Operations
302 – Artillery
303 – NATO with HMCS Iroquois
304 – Combat Medics
305 – Joint Operations
306 – Army Reservists
307 – Urban Warfare
308 – Aurora’s
309 – Army Leadership
310 – Snowbirds
311 – Canadian Maneuver Training Centre
312 – Submarine Operations
313 – Tactical & Strategic Airlift


----------



## GUNS (15 Aug 2007)

Damn, its good to be a Gunner. 




			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I just received an update from Colin McKeown, the producer of TDV:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Aug 2007)

Sweet. I can't waite for it!


----------



## karl28 (16 Aug 2007)

Hey folks do any of you know when it is on ?  I live in Trenton On and I have tried to check this week TV schedule on the OLN net work web pager link that was provided in this topic but couldn't find the listing for Truth Duty Valor  would like to be able to see some of the episodes .


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Aug 2007)

I saw an advert for it on court tv...odd but true.


----------



## navymich (29 Sep 2007)

I got into work tonight to find an email with the updated schedule for this season's broadcasts.  Too bad I was on days off and only got the email tonight, as I missed last nights.  From those that I've talked to that did see it, they switched it around and last nights was the dive ops.



Dear friends and colleagues,

 JenCor Entertainment is thrilled to announce the third season of Truth Duty Valour! 

Tune in for the season premiere this Thursday, September 27th at 9PM EST on Outdoor Life Network Canada (OLN) for our hottest new episode:  The Snowbirds.  

This series has been produced by JenCor Entertainment in association with OLN, CLT, Court TV, Historia and with special thanks to the Canadian Department of National Defence.  

 There are many new airdates coming up on all our channels so please click on the attached jpg or visit our new website at www.truthdutyvalour.ca for more information.  All known 2007 English broadcast dates have also been listed below for your convenience.

Thank you to all who helped make this great, new season a reality.

Sincerely,



Jennifer Delaney

Producer

JenCor Entertainment Inc.

6 - 1510 Stittsville Main St.

P.O. Box 59

Ottawa, ONK2S 1A2

T 613.836.8295

F 613.836.9420



The Production Offices of:

* Truth, Duty, Valour! www.truthdutyvalour.ca

* The New Fly Fisher  www.thenewflyfisher.com





________________________________________________________________________



TRUTH DUTY VALOUR, Season III - ENGLISH BROADCAST DATES

*FRENCH to follow on Historia in 2008



OLN Canada

9pm EST

* Thursdays beginning on September 27



*	Thurs 27 September - 310 Snowbirds 

*	Thurs 04 October - 302 Artillery 

*	Thurs 11 October - 303 NATO HMCS Iroquois 

*	Thurs 18 October - 304 Combat Medics 

*	Thurs 25 October - 305 Joint Operations 

*	Thurs 01 November - 306 Army Reservists 

*	Thurs 08 November - 307 Urban Warfare 

*	Thurs 15 November - 308 Auroras 

*	Thurs 22 November - 309 Army Leadership 

*	Thurs 29 November - 301 MCM Dive Ops 

*	Thurs 06 December - 311 Canadian Maneuver Training Centre 

*	Thurs 13 December - 312 Submarine Operations 

*	Thurs 20 December - 313 Tactical & Strategic Airlift 



* check local listings for channel and time zone specifics

** local listings are subject to change without notice to the Producer





CLT (Canadian Learning Television)

* Saturdays beginning on September 15



*	8pm - Sat 15 September - 301 MCM Dive Ops 

*	8pm - Tues 18 September - 301 MCM Dive Ops 

*	2am - Tues 18 September - 301 MCM Dive Ops 

*	8pm - Sat 22 September - 302 Artillery 

*	8pm - Sat 29 September - 303 NATO with HMCS Iroquois 

*	11pm - Sat 6 October - 304 Medics 

*	11pm - Sat 13 October - 305 Joint Operations 

*	11pm - Sat 20 October - 306 Army Reservists 

*	11pm - Sat 10 November - 307 Urban Warfare 

*	11pm - Sat 17 November - 308 The Auroras 

*	11pm - Sat 24 November - 309 Army Leadership 

*	8pm - Sat 1 December - 310 The Snowbirds 

*	8pm - Sat 8 December - 311 Canadian Manoeuver Training Centre 

*	8pm - Sat 15 December - 312 Submarine Operations 

*	8pm - Sat 22 December - 313 Tactical & Strategic Airlift 



* check local listings for channel and time zone specifics

** local listings are subject to change without notice to the Producer





Court TV

* Thursdays beginning on October 4 at the following times:

7am EST

6pm EST

11pm EST



*	Thurs 4 October - 301 MCM Dive Operations 

*	Thurs 11 October - 302 Artillery 

*	Thurs 18 October - 303 NATO with HMCS Iroquois 

*	Thurs 25 October - 304 Medics 

*	Thurs 1 November - 305 Joint Operations 

*	Thurs 8 November - 306 Army Reservists 

*	Thurs 15 November - 307 Urban Warfare 

*	Thurs 22 November - The Auroras 

*	Thurs 29 November - Army Leadership 

*	Thurs 6 December - The Snowbirds 

*	Thurs 13 December - Canadian Manoeuvre Training Centre 

*	Thurs 20 December - Submarine Operations 

*	Thurs 27 December - Tactical & Strategic Airlift 



Court TV

* Saturdays beginning on October 6 at the following times:

7am EST

2pm EST

7pm EST



*	Sat 6 October - 301 MCM Dive Operations 

*	Sat 13 October - 302 Artillery 

*	Sat 20 October - 303 NATO with HMCS Iroquois 

*	Sat 27 October - 304 Medics 

*	Sat 3 November - 305 Joint Operations 

*	Sat 10 November - 306 Army Reservists 

*	Sat 17 November - 307 Urban Warfare 

*	Sat 24 November - The Auroras 

*	Sat 1 November - Army Leadership 

*	Sat 8 December - The Snowbirds 

*	Sat 15 December - Canadian Manoeuvre Training Centre 

*	Sat 22 December - Submarine Operations 

*	Sat 29 December - Tactical & Strategic Airlift 



* check local listings for channel and time zone specifics

** local listings are subject to change without notice to the Producer


----------



## Blindspot (29 Sep 2007)

The dates don't seem to jive. I saw the artillery episode last week and the clearance divers this week. The production value is 10x better this season and worthy of being shown on any channel. They thankfully did away with the repetitive music of the previous seasons. They also use archive footage at times to give some subjects context and offer a much richer narrative overall.


----------



## willy (29 Sep 2007)

I watched the clearance diver episode the other day.  BZ to those guys, big time!!

I was asked to be a SME guest instructor for those guys a few months ago.  What a great bunch of guys!  It was my pleasure to do so.

Well done fellas, keep on given 'er.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the post Mich, I was looking for it.


----------



## Emenince Grise (29 Sep 2007)

Episode 303 (NATO with HMCS Iroquois) just finished on Country Canada. Excellent show and much better production than earlier seasons. Good use of archival footage to show weapons systems, too.


----------



## kratz (18 Nov 2008)

Sorry for reviving an old thread, it did not make sense to start a new thread. With the show heading into it's fourth season, I received an email mentioning "Citizen Sailors". The show talks about Naval Reserves and their participation in Quebec City's 400th anniversary. For those interested, it should be airing  Sunday, November 23rd at 7pm EST on OLN.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Nov 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> Sorry for reviving an old thread, it did not make sense to start a new thread.



No need to apologize, if everyone did that it would make a lot less work for the staff.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (18 Nov 2008)

Awesome show. I was lucky enough to be surfing through the channels after the leafs gaffed another game, and low and behold i clicked on Truth,Duty,Valour.

 It was an episode on BMQ "mud,sweat and tears" at that and was semi informative and showed me glimpses of what is in store for me should i be lucky enough to get a phone call. The show was a two parter and the channel didn't list when it was back on again, but the show mentioned tune in next week for what that's worth.

 Would be nice to catch the the entire show online if possible, not sure if they are hosted anywhere. That or get them on a DVD.(found)


 Cheers.

edit for find.


----------



## Rodahn (18 Nov 2008)

I believe that OLN broadcasts the show every Sunday, timings dependent on location.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (19 Nov 2008)

I honestly think that TDV should be given a broadcast time on other stations; that way more Canadians might get a glimpse of the title on their Digital Guide or their Paper-back Guide. I would like to see more Canadians watch this show so that they can gain a better sense of who we are and what we do (being called Peacekeepers is sorta, old info; and annoying).

I just don't like that fact that a Season boxset is like $250


----------



## newflyfisher (2 Feb 2016)

Hi there,
Thought members would like to know that we just released and uploaded all the episodes from the television series Truth Duty Valour on YouTube. The series was broadcast for four seasons and we have uploaded all 52 episodes for military and non-military viewers to enjoy. Here is the link if you wish to view: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq6tl9r8Sl8V4CflmcqELSQ
Cheers


----------



## Gunshark (2 Feb 2016)

newflyfisher said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> Thought members would like to know that we just released and uploaded all the episodes from the television series Truth Duty Valour on YouTube. The series was broadcast for four seasons and we have uploaded all 52 episodes for military and non-military viewers to enjoy. Here is the link if you wish to view: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCq6tl9r8Sl8V4CflmcqELSQ
> Cheers



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Aug 2018)

Interesting series.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqpGyN0j6lU&list=PLgLVyxEFbucTWjUW9hNxa06d7ZcL69xMj   



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PT3A_E_yDs


----------



## kratz (19 Aug 2018)

tomahawk6,

Thank you for digging the series up again. 

Here is an interview Army.ca did with Colin McKeown, Producer of Truth Duty Valour


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Aug 2018)

I have found the part dealing with basic training very interesting.I am still going over the rest of the series but I found it well done. Recruit training included learning how to cross a body of water with your gear. Very good training.


----------



## Strike (20 Aug 2018)

Check out season 1, episode 10.  Best episode ever.  ;D


----------

